# Favorite color/style jighead



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

After seeing the thread on twister tails I thought about one for jigheads. I bought a Live-bait mold this past winter from Cabelas and poured a couple thousand over the last winter and love them. I poured some on 1/0 Eagle claws and some on 2/0 Matzuo hooks. I have jigs down to 1/16oz.that have a 2/0 hook in them. My favorite colors are Hot Pink, Chartruese, Chartruese/Lime, Chartruese/Orange and Orange. The ones with the red hooks are the 2/0 Matzuo hooks. The 1/16oz.jig with a bass minnow on it is a real killer.I get great hook-ups with the larger hooks also.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Those look great. Thost Matzuo hooks are far and away the sharpest I've ever used. The sickle jig hooks hook up even better from the few I've used. Nice work.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Those Matzuo hooks suprised me as to how sharp they are. The first time i used them I found out the hard way by getting poked a lot more than with the Eagle Claws.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I hear ya. With any other hook, including Gama's, I can reach into a box and pull em out in a wad. They'll stick me, but won't sink in. Try that with the Matzuo's and you'll be getting out the Whiskey and sidecutters. Good stuff.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Those jigs look great! You've got it down. A couple questions come to mind...

Do you ever use a stinger hook with them?

What type of line(mono or braid) do you use with jigs? What pound test line do you like with jigs?

1/16 oz.? Are you anchored using that? 

.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice jigs !


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I make some of the jigs with the ring for the stinger but very seldom use them. I use nothing but mono in my jig fishing and like to use 4-6-8lb test and am almost always anchored to do my jigging. Do a little drifting at times but not much. Thanks for all the good comments guys!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You bet, and thanks for the additional info. !%


----------

